# PO Ferries 2005 Bookings and Statement



## 92419 (May 1, 2005)

Hi All

Just checked ferry sites for my trip to the Lille Braderie September next year . P&O now have their apex fares online. A five day return for 6m x 2.7m van late/early sailing was £79.
There is also statement from them about the restructuring on the booking page.

Steve


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

*Ferry Bookings*

Sounds like a good deal Steve


----------

